# ChristianU2uber



## JamestheDoc (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvKwpNywHh0

Came across this gold on 4chan.  Pretty decent lulz, I think.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh wow, that kid really doesn't do himself any favours...

When he grows up he's _really_ going to regret all of that...


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 11, 2009)

lawl
he just going to make it harder on himself....


----------



## Kryn (Apr 11, 2009)

lmfao this kid has no idea, he's just making a goldmine for people to make fun of him. LULz all around!


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL, this kid needs some help or something with anger issues. 
He's the new "angry German kid" XD. 
Granted he's like, what? 12? 11? 
You can't blame him all that much :\.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 11, 2009)

He's just feeding more and more reason to catch all the flak he has been, like Pruane2. The more they make, the more to hold against them >_>


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Pruane2




SEXXXXXMMMMAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNN


Oh my God I love Sexman


----------



## Masakuni (Apr 11, 2009)

What a homo.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> SEXXXXXMMMMAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> 
> Oh my God I love Sexman



His voice...is...so fucking grating, it's like being punched in the ear.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> His voice...is...so fucking grating, it's like being punched in the ear.



But what about Fred/Phil/those Smosh fuckers?


I would watch every Sexman video start to finish if they would not only kick Phil off of YouTube but prevent him from ever making any video of himself ever again.


----------



## Antimony (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow 

I don't know what I just watched, but I do know that whatever it is, it needs anger management.


----------



## Kesteh (Apr 11, 2009)

What a homo. I never thought I'd laugh at a kid but this...this did it.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 11, 2009)

this was so damn funny. you need to watch the other videos he has for the lulz like the one about gay marriage. damn his parents probably held a shotgun at him to say most of that bullshit. from that one he said "i think gay marriage is wrong, i used to be gay but now i am very interested in girls" fucking epic. cant wait to see if he makes one about us.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 11, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> But what about Fred/Phil/those Smosh fuckers?
> 
> 
> I would watch every Sexman video start to finish if they would not only kick Phil off of YouTube but prevent him from ever making any video of himself ever again.



I don't know who those are....Which sounds like a good thing


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 11, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't know who those are....Which sounds like a good thing



CUNSIDER YURSELF LUCKKEY



Also from this guy's profile:

Interests and Hobbies: *Church, Bible, Skydiving, Hypnosis, Medicine, Computer And Video Games.*


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Apr 11, 2009)

JamestheDoc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvKwpNywHh0
> 
> Came across this gold on 4chan.  Pretty decent lulz, I think.



I saw the very first thread on this while browsing 4chan. This kid needs to stop posting these videos on Youtube. He's really going to hurt himself later in life.


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, this kid was my source of entertainment for a whole 30 minutes.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 11, 2009)

When I watched it, I was like "Is this homo for real?"

Also, making death threats on the internet, not cool nor very christian of him.

Also...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vxoUDpEiPE&feature=related


----------



## Hackfox (Apr 11, 2009)

XD I LOVE THIS! He's a total BA :3

"I AM NOT A HOMO...?" *acts angry*

This kid is getting excited and needs to calm down...Perhaps his mom will give him some warm milk and a hug 

Also a 1:20 it looks and sounds like he's jerkin' off ;P Such an Internet tough guy :3 And I added my own comments to the video obviously I'm hackfox lol but I also commented on his gay marriage video...God will probably lul at him too :3 The Video is here.


----------



## Cronus616 (Apr 11, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vxoUDpEiPE&feature=related



^ This is win.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 11, 2009)

FAG-GOT with Aspergers.... Similar to Daxflame, and Pruane2forever.


----------

